# Using OSB on inside walls



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

handymanII said:


> I'm using OSB on the inside walls of my cabin, and I've turned the slick side toward the insulation. I plan to paint the kitchen and bathroom walls because of the moisture and I would like to leave the rest of the walls natural. Do I need to use some type of a sealer over the OSB to keep it from pealing? Do I need to use a primer before I paint the other walls?


 I would definatly use a sealer just for cleaning ease and yes use a good quality oil based primer.


----------



## handymanII (Oct 14, 2007)

Darylh said:


> I would definatly use a sealer just for cleaning ease and yes use a good quality oil based primer.


What type sealer should I use? Can you use an oil based primer with an interior paint? Latex paint?


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I just did this in my shop. I calculated coverage using smooth and multiplied by 1.3 which gave me 8 gallons. I used 5 gallons of latex primer one heavy coat with a good quality medium roller, and I used 4 gallons of latex paint, again basically one coat. So I used slightly more then my guesstimate but I have a gallon left because I bought 5 gal. pails. It was about 2500 sq ft, I primed it one day and painted it the next by myself moving vehicles and engines and such because of course you cant ever finish a garage before it is full ! ARRGH

Type of screw, screw set height and tight edges are the key to it looking ok.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

handymanII said:


> What type sealer should I use? Can you use an oil based primer with an interior paint? Latex paint?


 I would use Kilz original myself and as for a sealer my choice would be a coat of urethane or varethane mat finish.:thumbup:


----------



## buildinourown (Mar 22, 2010)

*Using OSB for interior walls...interior stucco*



Darylh said:


> I would use Kilz original myself and as for a sealer my choice would be a coat of urethane or varethane mat finish.:thumbup:


We have installed OSB for our interior walls of our remodel/add-on for our home. For a variety of reasons, we are not going to sheetrock our walls but are intrigued with the idea of plaster OR interior stucco...for a "tuscan" look.
I have plenty of scrap to practice with and was wondering what primer should be used for interior stucco? What about for plaster? Would you recommend one over the other...stucco vs. plaster? The interior stucco I'm thinking about using is water based.

I had great success with paperbag walls above the chair-rail with padded canvas below in a bedroom. But want to do something different for the other areas of the home and want it to last...no horror stories of plaster or stucco falling off of the walls. I am also not opposed to the idea of making my own homemade finishes. Any recipes handy?

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide. Cyberspace is _very_ limited on advice regarding OSB interior wall finishes!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

OSB panels would not be my choice for the interior walls. Notice the edge panel swelling from any high humidity inside unless controlled, the “creep” factor and other problems:
http://www.gp.com/build/PageViewer.aspx?repository=bp&elementid=6132

http://performancepanels.com/index.cfm?content=app_pp_atr_perm

http://www.apawood.org/pdfs/managed/J450.pdf?CFID=6331172&CFTOKEN=27731641

http://www.eima.com/pdfs/The Perfect Storm Over Stucco.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## buildinourown (Mar 22, 2010)

*Using OSB for interior walls*

If time allows, you might want to look at the "Tobias Stucco" website; it has a pic showing successful use of interior stucco on an OSB interior wall. See their gallery #4; An interior design company HQ in California used this stucco for bedroom walls.

I paper-bagged a few walls in a bedroom with padded canvas below the chair-rail; the rest of the room will be cedar...already has cedar post and beam (just gorgeous...thanks to my hubby!). We've had no problems with the glued on contractor's paper...looks like leather.


----------



## JayKay (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw extensive use of OSB panels for exposed interior walls in a restaurant in Portland, OR. The surface was sanded smooth and finished with a clear matte or very low gloss clear varnish, probably a urethane but that's a guess. I would use a sealer first like any other sanded wood surface.
The appearance is very much personal opinion but I liked it a lot and think it would be very suitable for a cabin.
John aka JayKay


----------

